# Chadstoolbox



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Knauer said:


> As anyone purchased from chadstoolbox.com after reading all you guys have to say about wera I'd like to switch to their screwdrivers ratchets nut drivers etc. can you give me feedback on your orders especially any issues with delays
> 
> Thank you
> Ac Knauer


Chads, ebay, and toolup are the best places to buy IMO


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Chadstoolbox has been good to deal with for me. Shipping is on time and reasonable. If a tool breaks, they will handle the warranty.


----------



## RobertM (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't forget to check Amazon. I bought mine there. No problems.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

RobertM said:


> Don't forget to check Amazon. I bought mine there. No problems.


 
post often?


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

I've spent about 200 this month at Chadstoolbox....only issue is that the tools take about 2 weeks to be delivered. Hard to buy tools and then wait for em.....


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Widestance_Politics said:


> I've spent about 200 this month at Chadstoolbox....only issue is that the tools take about 2 weeks to be delivered. Hard to buy tools and then wait for em.....


The waiting is the worst part. I try to stick with Amazon whenever I can due to free 2 day shipping or $3.99 overnight


----------



## brichter (Oct 26, 2009)

Recently tried Chad's after reading the great reviews for Wera sd. Waited three weeks for the first order and have currently waited over two weeks for the most recent order.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

If you order a non stock item, there is a wait for the items to ship to the US.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I've been happy with my occasional order from Chads' as well - except for delivery time.I'm guessing he doesn't stock much, but has the tools drop-shipped after you order.In this day and age,there's no reason to wait long periods to receive items purchased on-line.This thread should be pointed out to him.Think he'll respond?


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

It's a pity that they jack the shipping up an extra $20 to Canada. I'd definitely use them but for an extra $20 for shipping it's not worth it.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Acadian9 said:


> It's a pity that they jack the shipping up an extra $20 to Canada. I'd definitely use them but for an extra $20 for shipping it's not worth it.


Delivering by snowmobile and dog sled costs plenty extra, eh?


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Delivering by snowmobile and dog sled costs plenty extra, eh?


They could just air drop it to my igloo. The snow will break it's fall.


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

Ordered last weekend order hasn't shipped yet, phone number just tells you to email them. So far no good. Seems to get the best tools you have to deal with the worst customer service. I looked online apparently if you cancel your order even if something is back ordered they charge a fee, just to cancel the order wtf. Can't someone make buying wera easy guess a $900 tool order isn't important. Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> post often?


:laughing:


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

Dealt with chads a few times, been generally happy with the service. I did have a problem with one order but they fixed the problem after a couple e-mails. They are a little slow on the communications front, but i think that their almost complete catalogue's online and cheap prices make up for that IMO.

If your in a rush ask if it's in stock. as a general rule of thumb with wera and knipex stuff it seems to be if there is a photo it's probably in stock. Be ready to wait though if it's not in stock.

I really wish shipping to Canada was more reasonable only worth ordering from chads if you do a decent size order.


----------



## 42ndego (Mar 26, 2011)

:laughing:


Acadian9 said:


> They could just air drop it to my igloo. The snow will break it's fall.


----------

